# Brumatio



## janjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a male beardie who looks like he is in early stages of brumation. He didn't go into brumation last winter as he had a toe removed and that disrupted his winter. He does seem to go into brumation early but not this early! I had him at the vets 3 weeks ago as he wasn't eating well and he gave him a clean bill of health.

He has stopped eating gradually and he is putting himself under his newspapers rather than come out and eat etc. when his lights etc are put on.Any advice or comments welcome.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

It'll be best if you give people a run down of your husbandry etc to help people suggest ideas/problems. Important things to mention is the size of his viv, hottest and lowest temperatures, UV source and %, humidity and what you feed him and when.

It's a big list but it really does help


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Seems too early for brumation to me so as suggested we need some details of your setup etc.


----------



## emmaalyafai (Jan 4, 2012)

They can bromate out of the usual season, myne did last year and she's slowing down again so keep an eye on him/her and along as they have a good weight I wouldn't worry too much


----------

